# Selling my 1998 Elgin crosswind sweeper 20k miles , 3400 hrs



## pcgjr47 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm selling my Elgin crosswind FSX sweeper if anyone's looking for one its in excellent condition I have all the service records since it was new.
1998 Elgin crosswind FSX 
Ford chassis / Cummings motor 20k miles 
John Deere rear motor 3400hrs
8yd hopper
Needs nothing ready to run as it sits now 
If anyone's interest I can email or text pics to you. or you can contact me I'm located in the northeast

[email protected][/email

[ATTACH=full]150691._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------

